# 2 small supers dark...



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i have 2- 4.5-5" supers that are dark and seem to have a corner of the tank, but they dont seem together? could they be 2 females? they still leave 1 super that is on top of them...

they dont seem to interact that much...

what do you guys think? i think they are too small


----------

